# Ohio Fall 2011



## Ilkyoo Choi (Oct 31, 2011)

Ohio Fall 2011. 

December 10th, 2011

Columbus, Ohio, USA.

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=OhioFall2011

http://koii.cubingusa.com/ohiofall2011/

Be there or.. can't think of anything clever as of now. But it'll be the first competition I'm delegating by myself


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 31, 2011)

This will be a nice way to wind down after finals. I'm 99% I'll be there since I live on campus.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going! Super excited about this, so many comps have been close lately 

By the way, I will be selling the cubes listed in this thread. If you are interested in any of them, please contact me soon so I can save them for you.


----------



## emolover (Oct 31, 2011)

I am going!

Will someone like to lend me a master magic so I can do 5 slow solves?

Also, does anyone want to buy a maru 5x5 for $20? Or for a c4u gigaminx and I would also give you a super fast maru 4x4 that doesn't misalign.

I WILL beat iEnjoyCubing in 2x2.


----------



## pistelli (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm almost certainly going unless something comes up. Trevor you can borrow my master magic if I come.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> I am going!
> Also, does anyone want to buy a maru 5x5 for $20? Or for a c4u gigaminx and I would also give you a super fast maru 4x4 that doesn't misalign.


No way! ME TOO!!!
I'm so excited and i just can't hide it!
also, trevor, i am interested in buying both your maru 4x4 and your maru 5x5.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 1, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> No way! ME TOO!!!
> I'm so excited and i just can't hide it!
> also, trevor, i am interested in buying both your maru 4x4 and your maru 5x5.


 
Practice piano and singing before you come! I want a recital xD


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 1, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Practice piano and singing before you come! I want a recital xD


 
Haha was that the guy who was playing/singing at the Dayton Fall 2011 one?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 1, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> Haha was that the guy who was playing/singing at the Dayton Fall 2011 one?



Yeah. He was pretty good too!


----------



## hipsterlover (Nov 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> I am going!
> 
> Will someone like to lend me a master magic so I can do 5 slow solves?
> 
> ...


 
I know you won't beat me.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 1, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Yeah. He was pretty good too!


 
You bet! what songs do you want? (literally, i mean it, but please, NO rap)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 1, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> You bet! what songs do you want? (literally, i mean it, but please, NO rap)



I have no idea, lol. A Beatles song would be nice xD


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 1, 2011)

how about:
Let it be
Hey jude
blackbird
and.....dynamite by taio cruz!!!
And to top it off, a sub-18 average on 3x3!!!!

(like a boss xD)


----------



## radmin (Nov 1, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> You bet! what songs do you want? (literally, i mean it, but please, NO rap)


Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 1, 2011)

radmin said:


> Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2


 
let's not and say we did haha


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 1, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I have no idea, lol. A Beatles song would be nice xD


 
haha that was the most randomest thing everrr.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 1, 2011)

Aww, right in the middle of finals. Wish I could go.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 1, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Aww, right in the middle of finals. Wish I could go.



But you need to get an NAR on video D:


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 2, 2011)

Come on Anthony...get all your solves on video from now on.
At least he has a picture...
But I should be able to make it, 2 hours from me, NeedReality lives on campus.

Not fair...


----------



## zster007 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll be there. It'll take me fifteen minutes to walk to it, and it's the weekend after finals which is nice. Plus it's free for me! Only complaint is no 4x4.  I was going for sub 1 single in 4x4... Megaminx almost makes up for it though


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 10, 2011)

I suppose I'd better come since I've missed the last two. I hear some nubs need me to show them up in 2x2 as well.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

I would come if there was 4x4. :/

I'll have to wait for that one in Champaign-Urbana you told me about, OP.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 10, 2011)

First competition I go to  super excited
Will there be a meet or something the day/night before? It takes 3+ hours to drive there.


The one competition I can actually go to and Anthony can't go....


----------



## Hovair (Nov 10, 2011)

I hopefully will be going. I was really hoping that they would have 4x4. I can live. I really want to got to do megaminx and all the other events that I love.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 10, 2011)

Seth: Only if Shaden doesn't show up  Why'd you skip Indiana?!?!

Trevor: Nakai Velasquez might be interested in the 5x5, let me talk to him and find out.

Ilkyoo: This is quite a drive for you! Has to be a good 5-6 hour drive. I hate driving the 3-3.5 hours it takes


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I have the same complaint as zster007. There really should be 4x4...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 10, 2011)

KOII doesn't seem to be too big of a fan of big cubes, which I'm completely fine with


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 10, 2011)

I also would like it if there were 4x4, and I'm actually a bit faster *cough* than the others saying it... but that's not a reason I wouldn't come. 

Why doesn't the "Contact Us" on the competition web page work? After I type in the captcha and click submit, it just refreshes the page with my message still there but the captcha blank. And believe me, I am getting the captcha right.  I have tried it more than 5 times already, getting the same result each time. I do not wish to ask my question here.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 10, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> KOII doesn't seem to be too big of a fan of big cubes, which I'm completely fine with


Actually until recently, KOII was really the only region in the US to frequently hold big cube (6/7) events.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 10, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> Actually until recently, KOII was really the only region in the US to frequently hold big cube (6/7) events.


 
So what happened? Did they just get burnt out on it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> So what happened? Did they just get burnt out on it?


 
You don't seem to understand - Jim is saying that up until recently, we were the only region to frequently hold those events. Now what has changed is that other regions are also holding them more frequently. (Nothing in the past few months, but Berkeley and MIT have them coming up soon.) But we're still doing plenty of them - we had 7x7x7 last weekend. (and 4x4x4 and 5x5x5)

I personally love big cubes. I'd love a competition where we didn't do any cubes smaller than a 4x4x4, but I just suspect that not many people would come to it. When it comes to speedsolving, my favorite puzzles are 5x5x5, 7x7x7, and square-1, in that order.

Of course, doing big cubes takes longer, so you often have to drop two other events to hold one big cube event. That's one reason why they're relatively rare.

Edit: Oh, and I'm sad to say that we won't be able to attend this one.  My daughters have a big dance presentation a little before noon that day in Indiana - it's the first time my littlest one has been in it, so she's particularly excited about it!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 16, 2011)

I know this is a bump. 
Is anyone selling stickers? I can't order anything online and really need stickers.

Don't really care about standard/bright unless it's 3x3.
3x3: half brights, regular or F2 almost all my 3x3 stickers are chipping off (completely) and need to be replaced. 
Pyraminx: stickers won't stay on cube
Megaminx: can't tell difference between blue/purple, red/orange, and the 2 purples
2x2: purple side is throwing me off
I don't have that much money but I'll bring enough to pay for stickers.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 16, 2011)

i want to buy an alpha cube at this comp....does anybody have an alpha CC, alpha V or alpha V-f they would be willing to sell or trade for a guhong (it's really good...cuts about 40, reverse cuts about 2/3 cubie, incredibly FAST)?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 17, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I know this is a bump.
> Is anyone selling stickers? I can't order anything online and really need stickers.
> 
> Don't really care about standard/bright unless it's 3x3.
> ...



I've got some Pyraminx stickers I'd be willing to sell you for like $2.



IMSLOW1097 said:


> i want to buy an alpha cube at this comp....does anybody have an alpha CC, alpha V or alpha V-f they would be willing to sell or trade for a guhong (it's really good...cuts about 40, reverse cuts about 2/3 cubie, incredibly FAST)?



I have an Alpha CC that I'd be willing to sell, but not trade. Since it's lubed/broken in I would expect around $12. You can try it at the comp and see if you like it.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 17, 2011)

Im going for sure, can't wait. Not too fussed about 4x4 though since I don't compete in big cubes really ha :/


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 17, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I have an Alpha CC that I'd be willing to sell, but not trade. Since it's lubed/broken in I would expect around $12. You can try it at the comp and see if you like it.


 YAY!!!! i love alpha cc's!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 17, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> YAY!!!! i love alpha cc's!



Good  I never really use it, so I might as well sell it. It will have the original bag/edge inserts too.


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe i might be able to make this. Not sure yet.


----------



## emolover (Nov 17, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I know this is a bump.
> Is anyone selling stickers? I can't order anything online and really need stickers.
> 
> Don't really care about standard/bright unless it's 3x3.
> ...


 
Bill is selling stickers there and they are really nice!

His username is radmin and his stickers are fairly cheap. I don't think he has pyraminx stickers, I might be able to sell you some though. Keyword is *MIGHT*.


----------



## Hovair (Nov 22, 2011)

i am going. i will see you all there


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am coming to this  Can't wait


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 26, 2011)

Is anyone selling Dayan cubes? Other than the Dayans 1,2, and 5?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 26, 2011)

i might be selling a lingyun version 1... it's white and was stickered by bill harding, if you like that! (ill be willing to trade or sell for somewhere around 12-14 dollars)


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 26, 2011)

LingYun v1's suck, as everyone should know. I see why you want to sell it.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 26, 2011)

mine doesn't suck that bad, it's actually pretty good


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> LingYun v1's suck, as everyone should know. I see why you want to sell it.


 
They're still pretty good.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 26, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> They're still pretty good.


Yeah, that's why it's my main at the moment, but i'm selling it because i am soon receiving a lingyun v2!!!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 26, 2011)

maybe.... depends on how much money I have and other stuff. Might get rid of super square 1 and a mastermorphix that's brand new.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 27, 2011)

I will be selling my ShengEn F III at the competition if anyone is interested. It is white and was stickered by the owner of ShengEn company (which is pretty cool). PM or post if your interested and we will set something up


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 27, 2011)

No one is willing to sell black cubes?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 27, 2011)

i might also be selling a black guhong, if that interests you...?


----------



## Hovair (Nov 27, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> I will be selling my ShengEn F III at the competition if anyone is interested. It is white and was stickered by the owner of ShengEn company (which is pretty cool). PM or post if your interested and we will set something up


Does it have the sheng en stickers or the vinyl stickers. I might be interested. I will be there


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 27, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> i might also be selling a black guhong, if that interests you...?


 
How much if you're selling? Don't know if I have enough money after buying some stickers.



I really want to get rid of my pink guhong. It has the 48 point edge mod done to it, broken in pretty well, lubed with traxxas. Don't like the cube but I get better times with it for some reason. Can't stand pink.
Sell/Trade list: pink guhong, mini 3x3 (keychains), completely new mastermorphix, scrambled super square 1 (only been scrambled), and this thing


----------



## emolover (Nov 27, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> LingYun v1's suck, as everyone should know. I see why you want to sell it.



**** you! It is the best OH cube ever.



MovingOnUp said:


> I will be selling my ShengEn F III at the competition if anyone is interested. It is white and was stickered by the owner of ShengEn company (which is pretty cool). PM or post if your interested and we will set something up


 
Can I see it when I am there? 

Also are you still up for buying my Maru's?


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 27, 2011)

emolover said:


> Can I see it when I am there?
> 
> Also are you still up for buying my Maru's?


 
Of course, and I'll take a look at it for sure.



> Does it have the sheng en stickers or the vinyl stickers. I might be interested. I will be there



To be honest, all I know is that it was stickered by the owner of ShengEn and it doesnt have the crappy F 2 stickers that everyone hates. It has the ShengEn logo too obviously haha.

EDIT: I don't use the cube myself due to the fact that I am getting an ELITE so I haven't modified the cube in any way. So basically, you can adjust it how you like it if you buy it because I havent at all


----------



## emolover (Nov 27, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> EDIT: I don't use the cube myself due to the fact that I am getting an ELITE so I haven't modified the cube in any way. So basically, you can adjust it how you like it if you buy it because I havent at all


 
Why dont you just make an elite and use lubix on your homemade one? Also, the lubix ZhanChi is better then the elite in my opinion.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 28, 2011)

Just to let you guys know, I will set up a merchandise table. I will have most, if not all, of the stuff from US Nationals 2011. Of course, plushies as well.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 29, 2011)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Just to let you guys know, I will set up a merchandise table. I will have most, if not all, of the stuff from US Nationals 2011. Of course, plushies as well.


 
If you get time, can you make a list or redirect me to where there is one of all the merchandise?


----------



## Hovair (Nov 29, 2011)

i lovd the plushies.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 29, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> If you get time, can you make a list or redirect me to where there is one of all the merchandise?


 
Plushies.
GuHong.
ZhanChi.
MF8 4x4.
MF8 Square-1.
US Nationals Lightning 3x3.
Maru 3x3, Various Colors.
Maru DIY.
Maru 2x2.
Maru 5x5.
Octahedron.
Maru Octagon.
Maru Lube.
Various stickers.
Various keychains.
Blindfolds.
Cube Bags.


----------



## radmin (Nov 29, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> i might be selling a lingyun version 1... it's white and was stickered by bill harding, if you like that! (ill be willing to trade or sell for somewhere around 12-14 dollars)



How much do you want for it?


----------



## radmin (Nov 29, 2011)

emolover said:


> I am going!
> 
> Will someone like to lend me a master magic so I can do 5 slow solves?
> 
> ...


 
I might get that 5x5. How much for the Maru 4x4?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 29, 2011)

radmin said:


> How much do you want for it?


 It'll probably be about 12 dollars.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 29, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why dont you just make an elite and use lubix on your homemade one? Also, the lubix ZhanChi is better then the elite in my opinion.


 
Well I'm getting an actual elite for free so , there isnt much point xD


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> Well I'm getting an actual elite for free so , there isnt much point xD


 
Can you tell me how so I might get my own free elite?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 1, 2011)

My magic just broke. I am very bad at re stringing magics so is it possible for someone to fix it for me before magic/master magic?


And how much are the Guhongs? (merchandise table)


----------



## emolover (Dec 1, 2011)

radmin said:


> I might get that 5x5. How much for the Maru 4x4?


 
I don't know of I am going to sell the 4x4 anymore.

I have put a lot of work into it and I can't let it go.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm coming to this comp! 
I have a lot of cubes that I'm willing to sell. I might create a separate thread for this in the next few days, but I'll put the list here for now. All prices are somewhat negotiable. I'm only going to bring the ones that people are fairly certain they want to buy, except the two new ones, which I will bring regardless.

2x2


Spoiler



1 Ghost Hand (Black) - $2
1 Shengshou (Black) - $1
_One of the shells comes off frequently._
1 Eastsheen (White) - $2
1 Pillowed V-Cube (Black) - $10
_Basically unused._
1 WitTwo (Black) - $10
_Brand-new and unopened._


3x3


Spoiler



1 F-2 (Black) - $5
_Stickers have been replaced with Alpha stickers._
1 C-2 (White) - $5
1 D-1 (Yong Jun) (White) - $2
_Pops with basically every turn; this was my first speedcube. _
1 Ghost Hand 2 (Black) - $5
1 Edison (Black) - $10
3 Rubik’s Brand (Black) - $5
1 GuHong (Black) - $10
1 LingYun v2 (Black) - $10
1 LunHui (Black) - $10
1 ZhanChi (Black) - $10
_Restickered with Alpha stickers. Torpedoes aren't in at the moment, but I have them._
1 Mini QJ (Black) - $3
1 Mini C (White) - $5
1 F-1 (Blue) - $5
1 QJ (White, new) - $5
_See mini QJ 4x4 description below._


4x4


Spoiler



1 Dayan+MF8 (Black) - $8
_Pretty worn out, actually._
1 Maru (Black) - $8
_Locks up a lot and misaligns. Maybe someone can save it._
1 QJ (Black) - $5
1 Mefferts (Tiled White, with a white side) - $8
1 Mini QJ (Black, new) - $8
_This was a prize at Appalachia 2011. I only did a few solves on it, so it's still basically new._


Other


Spoiler



1 Shengshou 6x6 (Black) - $25
_Brand-new and unopened._
1 QJ Megaminx V1 (Black) - $5
_Same description as the mini QJ 4x4, but two tiles managed to fall off during those few solves. :fp_
1 CubeTwist Clock - $5
_Lost one of the little silver sticks, so it doesn't work very well._
1 QJ Skewb Hex (Black) - $8
_Same description as the mini QJ 4x4._


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 2, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> I'm coming to this comp!
> I have a lot of cubes that I'm willing to sell. I might create a separate thread for this in the next few days, but I'll put the list here for now. All prices are somewhat negotiable. I'm only going to bring the ones that people are fairly certain they want to buy, except the two new ones, which I will bring regardless.
> 
> 2x2
> ...



I'll buy the black WitTwo 2x2 and the Edison. I _might_ be interested in the Mini QJ 4x4, but I'd have to try it first.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Dec 2, 2011)

emolover said:


> I don't know of I am going to sell the 4x4 anymore.
> 
> I have put a lot of work into it and I can't let it go.


 
It's cool, let me know if you change your mind

@Evan Liu

I would totally buy your clock if it wasn't broken. Besides thats what I would price a used clock at already, not to mention broken :/


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 2, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I'll buy the black WitTwo 2x2 and the Edison. I _might_ be interested in the Mini QJ 4x4, but I'd have to try it first.


Awesome, I'll make sure to bring them! Mini QJs are not great out of the box, so you may not be convinced by its current state.



MovingOnUp said:


> @Evan Liu
> I would totally buy your clock if it wasn't broken. Besides thats what I would price a used clock at already, not to mention broken :/


The prices are negotiable, and some of the puzzles (including that one) are just there for the sake of it anyway.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 2, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> I'm coming to this comp!
> I have a lot of cubes that I'm willing to sell. I might create a separate thread for this in the next few days, but I'll put the list here for now. All prices are somewhat negotiable. I'm only going to bring the ones that people are fairly certain they want to buy, except the two new ones, which I will bring regardless.


 
I want the black guhong (hate my pink one). Is it modded/lubed? Also looking for a good 4x4 (better than my eastsheen) maybe the black QJ one? Don't have a lot of money since I'm already buying 10 dollars of stickers from Bill and another 
Guhong for a teacher. Might have to try the cubes first.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 2, 2011)

I really wish I could go... I dont think I will be able to though. :S

Dont miss me too much.


----------



## emolover (Dec 2, 2011)

@ Evan Lui

I might want to purchase that mf8 4x4. Please let me try it out first.


----------



## Carson (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't suppose anyone has an X-Cube they are looking to get rid of?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 2, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I want the black guhong (hate my pink one). Is it modded/lubed? Also looking for a good 4x4 (better than my eastsheen) maybe the black QJ one? Don't have a lot of money since I'm already buying 10 dollars of stickers from Bill and another
> Guhong for a teacher. Might have to try the cubes first.


It is not modded, and hasn't been used/lubed for a while, but I can relube it (with lubix) if necessary.


emolover said:


> @ Evan Liu
> I might want to purchase that mf8 4x4. Please let me try it out first.


Sure, I'll bring it. Like I said, it's kinda worn out.


----------



## emolover (Dec 2, 2011)

Carson said:


> I don't suppose anyone has an X-Cube they are looking to get rid of?


 
I doubt your shenshou is really that bad.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 2, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> It is not modded, and hasn't been used/lubed for a while, but I can relube it (with lubix) if necessary.



It's ok I'll just mod it myself (unless it doesn't need to be modded) and I have plenty of lube .




Carson said:


> I don't suppose anyone has an X-Cube they are looking to get rid of?


 
Not unless you're referring to the x cube 7. I'll bring it for people to see.


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 3, 2011)

Carson said:


> I don't suppose anyone has an X-Cube they are looking to get rid of?


 
I am looking to get rid of mine. Its white.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Dec 3, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> I am looking to get rid of mine. Its white.


 
how much?

and for everyone else, if it turns out I buy a new 4x4 at the comp which I probably will, I will be selling my mf8 + dayan 4x4


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 3, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> how much?
> 
> and for everyone else, if it turns out I buy a new 4x4 at the comp which I probably will, I will be selling my mf8 + dayan 4x4


I will be selling it for $30.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Dec 3, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> I will be selling it for $30.


 
okay, well I'd be very much interested in taking a look at it to see if i want to buy it.


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 3, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> okay, well I'd be very much interested in taking a look at it to see if i want to buy it.


 Ok i will be wearing a St. Louis Cardinals shirt.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Dec 3, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> Ok i will be wearing a St. Louis Cardinals shirt.


 
Sounds good.


----------



## zster007 (Dec 3, 2011)

Anybody have extra v-cube 7 pieces? I need a center cap and an edge center piece.


----------



## Hovair (Dec 4, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> I'm coming to this comp!
> I have a lot of cubes that I'm willing to sell. I might create a separate thread for this in the next few days, but I'll put the list here for now. All prices are somewhat negotiable. I'm only going to bring the ones that people are fairly certain they want to buy, except the two new ones, which I will bring regardless.
> 
> 2x2
> ...



Do you still have the tiles.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 5, 2011)

Hovair said:


> Do you still have the tiles.


The QJ Megaminx tiles? Absolutely.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 6, 2011)

5 days! Super excited 

Goals for comp:

-Sub-20 Average - 3x3
-Sub-5 single and sub-7 average - 2x2
-Sub-30 average - Clock
-Sub-1.5 single and sub-2 average - Magic
-Sub-4 single and sub-4.8 average - Master Magic

Really only care about 3x3. But meh. Might as well post other stuff that would be nice to get.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 6, 2011)

If I go, I will try to sell my QJ 4x4 (missing a corner piece, so loose my 4x4 times are worse than my 5x5 times, and it isn't a mini) and my White Mini YJ 5x5. I might also throw in a store-bought cube. And if someone is willing to trade, I want a ZhanChi Yellow Center Cap (I lost it at a football game, cause it fell through the bleachers, into the gravel below).

But there is like a 9.5% chance that I'm actually going, since there is a staff party that my mom has to go to, and unfortunately, she wanted my dad to come (for what reason? I dont know...), and my sister only has temps.

If the kid in Strongsville is going, I pray that he would give me a ride, since I'm at a last resort. Cause this is my fifth attempt to go to a competition.

The first one was Nationals 2011, but I found out about it in like mid-July, so it was really expensive, and my dad would NOT stay in a hotel, even though we lived 2 hours away. So we went on that Saturday, so I could see what it's like and what I should do.

The second was Appalacia 2011, and it was just so unlucky. I played volleyball, and we only had 8 players, and 2 couldn't make it. So if one more couldn't go, we would forefit anyway. But that never happened, so I was stuck at the volleyball game.

The third was Dayton Fall, and the weekend was packed. And lucky me, Anthony got the NAR 6.93 there.

The fourth, Indiana 2011, was too far away, so that didn't last at all, and kind of the same delio. Austim Moore got a 7.41, ranking him 11th in the world.

So I am absolutely desperate, and I need help. OK?


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 6, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> 5 days! Super excited
> 
> Goals for comp:
> 
> ...


 
I'm like, the exact same speed as you. HAHA!


----------



## Hovair (Dec 6, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> The QJ Megaminx tiles? Absolutely.


I might buy the megaminx from you.


----------



## Hovair (Dec 6, 2011)

Goals
3x3: Sub 25 Average
2x2: Sub 10 average sub 5 single
Megaminx: Sub 3 average or single.
Pyraminx (tentative): Sub 15 average
Magic: Sub 2 average


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 6, 2011)

My Goals (if I go):

3x3-Sub-20 Average
2x2-Sub 8 Average
3x3 OH-No actual goals, Sub-1 Minute?
Megaminx-Sub 4
Pyraminx?-Sub 15 Average


----------



## MovingOnUp (Dec 6, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> 5 days! Super excited
> 
> Goals for comp:
> 
> ...


 
This for me too. Haha i would say the same thing for clock but I just got it today and I haven't even solved it fully once yet xD. 2x2 im hoping for sub 10


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 6, 2011)

Could I borrow someone's clock for my solves? It ideally should be lubed and well-broken in. My new one probably won't arrive on time, since it's coming from the UK.
(The one I have is basically broken, as I stated in the list of items I am selling.)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 6, 2011)

Hovair said:


> Pyraminx (tentative): Sub 15 average



Forgot about this. Goals for pyraminx if it is held are sub-9 single and sub-11 average.



Evan Liu said:


> Could I borrow someone's clock for my solves? It ideally should be lubed and well-broken in. My new one probably won't arrive on time, since it's coming from the UK.
> (The one I have is basically broken, as I stated in the list of items I am selling.)



If nobody else can lend you one, I have a spare. Unfortunately, it isn't lubed. If you don't have one by the comp I can give it to you in the morning and hopefully you can lube it by the time clock starts.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 6, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> If nobody else can lend you one, I have a spare. Unfortunately, it isn't lubed. If you don't have one by the comp I can give it to you in the morning and hopefully you can lube it by the time clock starts.


Thanks! However, I'm arriving around 10:20, and will have to be rushed through 2x2 and OH, so I don't know how much time I will have to fidget with it.


----------



## purplepirate (Dec 6, 2011)

i'm going. mike, do you have my curvy copter from the indiana comp? 
goals: 
3x3 - sub 20
2x2 - sub 6
pyra - 10
mega - sub 3
oh - sub 45
clock - sub 20 
magic - sub 1.5
master magic - sub 4


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 6, 2011)

3x3- sub 20
2x2- sub 7?
pyra- sub 20
3x3 OH- sub 40
magic- sub 1.5


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 6, 2011)

2x2x2 - sub 4 average, sub 2 single
3x3x3 - sub 12 average, sub 9 single(maybe??)
3x3x3OH - sub 19 average, sub 15 single
3x3x3BLD - sub 1:40
3x3x3MBLD - Get all the cubes 
Clock - sub 10 single, sub 11 average
Magic- sub 1.4 average, sub 1.2 single
Master Magic - Don't care at all
Megaminx - sub 1:40 average, sub 1:25 single
Pyraminx - sub 6 average, sub 3 single(I hope??)


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2011)

I finally registered!

My goals are
2x2: Beat Ryan(iEnjoyCubing) and get a sub 4 average.
3x3: Sub 15 average.
OH: Sub 30 average.
Clock: Sub 18 average.
Magic: Sub 1.8 average.
Master Magic: Solve the damn thing.

Who wants to show me how to solve and let me use there master magic? I WONT break it! I will solve it really slow.

Edit: 

Oh yea!

I can't believe I forgot my favorite event.

Megaminx: Sub 1:55 average and a Sub 1:45 single.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 6, 2011)

My goals are:
3x3: sub-18 avg. and sub-15 single
2x2: sub-8 avg. and sub-6.5 single
OH: sub-50 avg. and sub-40 single
pyraminx: sub-20 avg. and sub-15 single
Magic: sub-2.5 avg. and sub-2 single (i SUCK at magic)
Megaminx: don't dnf the piece of ****.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2011)

purplepirate said:


> i'm going. mike, do you have my curvy copter from the indiana comp?


I believe you may have misunderstood my earlier post - I was posting that at your request, trying to find someone who would have it. We didn't wind up with it. So I'll ask here - did anyone find a curvy copter at Indiana?

Sorry, I won't be attending this competition - we had a conflict that day.


----------



## Carson (Dec 6, 2011)

emolover said:


> I doubt your shenshou is really that bad.


It was pretty horrible, but I did some tensioning so it is a lot better now. I still don't like the feel of it...


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 6, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> My magic just broke. I am very bad at re stringing magics so is it possible for someone to fix it for me before magic/master magic?
> 
> 
> And how much are the Guhongs? (merchandise table)


 
That would be $15.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 6, 2011)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> That would be $15.


 
Are there any dayan cubes for $10? There's 4 people that asked me to get them a guhong for 10 bucks....


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 6, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> -Sub-20 Average - 3x3


 
DO IT. DO IT. DO IT!!!!

I'm half wishing I hadn't been so stubborn because there was no 4x4, but I'm mostly not regretting choosing to not come because at my first comp I want there to be a decent amount of events I can do, but 2x2, 4x4, and 3x3 for sure.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 6, 2011)

Could someone give me the email of Neel Patel? I need to ask him something. Or if he has an accounts on the forum, can someone post it for me?

But if someone would be kind enough to drive me to the comp, like Jim Mertens (I know he probably wouldn't do it), I'll have some money for gas and food. If so, send me a PM.

If it's somewhere south of Medina OH, i will meet you there.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 6, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> DO IT. DO IT. DO IT!!!!
> 
> I'm half wishing I hadn't been so stubborn because there was no 4x4, but I'm mostly not regretting choosing to not come because at my first comp I want there to be a decent amount of events I can do, but 2x2, 4x4, and 3x3 for sure.


 
Go to Hillsdale Winter 2012 then. It has 2-4, OH, and BLD (and maybe some other events tentative).


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 7, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Are there any dayan cubes for $10? There's 4 people that asked me to get them a guhong for 10 bucks....


 
Maru cubes are $10 as well as US Nationals cubes.


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 7, 2011)

Seems like I have a 0% chance of making this :/ Hopefully I'll be able to make the next Ohio competition.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 7, 2011)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Maru cubes are $10 as well as US Nationals cubes.


 
Only reason one of them wants a Guhong is because they're tired of their maru. I'll just tell them I need more money or they get maru's.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Dec 7, 2011)

Just got a Rubik's clock yesterday, averaging sub 30, anybody fancy lubing the thing for me at comp? haha if so PM, thanks much!


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 7, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Could someone give me the email of Neel Patel? I need to ask him something. Or if he has an accounts on the forum, can someone post it for me?


You can email most people who have signed up if you click the envelope next to their name, either on the map or registration list. Neel hasn't registered yet, so I don't know if he's coming.



IanTheCuber said:


> But if someone would be kind enough to drive me to the comp, like Jim Mertens (I know he probably wouldn't do it), I'll have some money for gas and food. If so, send me a PM.


Why would I not?


----------



## Carson (Dec 7, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> You can email most people who have signed up if you click the envelope next to their name, either on the map or registration list. Neel hasn't registered yet, so I don't know if he's coming.
> 
> Why would I not?


Jim, you are such a jerk... leaving people stranded on the side of the road with no way to the competition!


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 7, 2011)

The reason I said that is because I'm in 6th grade and he's a full-grown adult (for all I know), so that would be kind of unusual.

So, if someone can drive me, and my parents change their mind about "Stranger Danger", then I can go. If one cuts, then I'm at a loss.

Just if you care (which you don't), I average roughly 20 seconds. My best time is a 15.34 NL. My best average is 19.15.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 7, 2011)

I am very out of practice. (And not signed up yet)


----------



## Carson (Dec 7, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> I am very out of practice. (And not signed up yet)


Does that imply that you WILL be signing up?


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 7, 2011)

Carson said:


> Does that imply that you WILL be signing up?


More like a maybe at the moment. But, there is a good chance that I will be.

EDIT: Can't make it.


----------



## Carson (Dec 9, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> More like a maybe at the moment. But, there is a good chance that I will be.
> 
> EDIT: Can't make it.


----------



## emolover (Dec 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a Hungarian supernova they want to sell? And don't forget to bring my stickers Bill!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 9, 2011)

emolover said:


> And don't forget to bring my stickers Bill!


 
This ^ 
(talking to Bill)and if it's possible can you bring some extra 3x3 stickers? My teacher just gave me money to buy some for her rubik's brand.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 10, 2011)

Woohoo! It's finally here 

Oh, and Bill, emolover isn't going to be there, so I wouldn't worry about his stickers. See everyone tomorrow


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Woohoo! It's finally here
> 
> Oh, and Bill, emolover isn't going to be there, so I wouldn't worry about his stickers. See everyone tomorrow


 
Can you pick up my stickers for me? I will pay you back when you get back.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 10, 2011)

I somehow got my new clock today, so I won't need to borrow one.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 10, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> I somehow got my new clock today, so I won't need to borrow one.



Nice. Remember, I'm buying your Edison and black Witeden 2x2. If I recall, they were $10 each? I'll bring $20. You'll be able to find me, I'll be the guy wearing the Rainbow Dash shirt.

And emolover, if I remember to I will. It might help me remember if you finish stickering my 7x7 xD


----------



## Anthony (Dec 10, 2011)

I wish I didn't have an exam tomorrow morning. :/


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Nice. Remember, I'm buying your Edison and black Witeden 2x2. If I recall, they were $10 each? I'll bring $20. You'll be able to find me, I'll be the guy wearing the Rainbow Dash shirt.
> 
> And emolover, if I remember to I will. It might help me remember if you finish stickering my 7x7 xD


 
I just finished stickering the green side. I previously only had the yellow side stickered.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 10, 2011)

All my magic just broke so can someone fix them for me? There's only 2-3 strings out.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 10, 2011)

IIIITTTTTSSSSS HEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRREEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!
See y'all there!!!!!!!
(Swag)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 10, 2011)

8.55/10.85 in 3x3 

everything else was dumb
thanks to mitchell, ilkyoo, jim and everyone else for a fun comp :]


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2011)

also john brechon 4.24 pyra avg and 3.31 2x2 avg (tying mike and I), drew brads 2.47 pyra nar single


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 11, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> drew brads 2.47 pyra nar single



Not surprised. When I was doing the pyraminx scrambles early I couldn't believe how easy the fourth one was  Knew someone would get an awesome time on it.

Ok, so pretty good comp for me:

-Sub-20 average on 3x3 in the first round
-Didn't get sub-20 the second round, but was pretty consistent with the 20s
-2 sub-10 pyraminx singles
-2 sub-4 master magic solves and around a 4.5 average
-4.08 2x2 single and 5.95 average

Only things I did bad in were clock, 2 round of 2x2, and magic.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 11, 2011)

All results (except multi apparently) are up at http://live.cubing.net/OhioFall2011/#0

I broke all but 5 PBs I could have broken at this comp.


----------



## emolover (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow, I wish I could have went. I might have been able to win magic and the last round of 2x2.

Edit: Where can I get the scrambles for this comp?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 11, 2011)

emolover said:


> Wow, I wish I could have went. I might have been able to win magic and the last round of 2x2.
> 
> Edit: Where can I get the scrambles for this comp?


 
You wouldn't have won either, because you fail at 2x2 in comp and you aren't that fast at magic 

Scrambles should be posted by either organizer/delegate soon (in this thread).

Also, I just realized I missed the 3x3 final round cutoff by like 0.2 seconds :fp


----------



## emolover (Dec 11, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> You wouldn't have won either, because you fail at 2x2 in comp and you aren't that fast at magic
> 
> Scrambles should be posted by either organizer/delegate soon (in this thread).
> 
> Also, I just realized I missed the 3x3 final round cutoff by like 0.2 seconds :fp


 
Boom! Just did 3 magic solves: 1.43, 1.54, 1.49.

And I would have done just fine.


----------



## Hovair (Dec 11, 2011)

I did great and I will be putting video later


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 11, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> 8.55/10.85 in 3x3
> 
> everything else was dumb
> thanks to mitchell, ilkyoo, jim and everyone else for a fun comp :]


 
You're welcome  Thanks for helping out!



iEnjoyCubing said:


> Scrambles should be posted by either organizer/delegate soon (in this thread).


 
I provided the scrambles as I was the delegate, and I do not intend to post the scrambles.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 11, 2011)

Did anyone find a broken LingAo magic? 
I was getting sub 1.3 on magic then it broke, borrowed someone else's, practice solves were 1.33 and 1.30 then I epic failed my official solves.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 11, 2011)

Thought I'd point out an error on John's OH results. His first and second round results have the EXACT same times.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 11, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Thought I'd point out an error on John's OH results. His first and second round results have the EXACT same times.


 
Thank you. Will take a look at the score sheets.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 12, 2011)

Results have been double checked and uploaded at live results.
http://live.cubing.net/OhioFall2011/#0


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 12, 2011)

Shame about your BLD Evan . What were the times?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 12, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Shame about your BLD Evan . What were the times?


The first two were mid-3 minutes (don't remember the mistakes); memo wasn't making sense on the last one so I gave up after going over 5 minutes without starting execution.
On multi, the second cube was off by something like 3 corners. :/


Also, results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=OhioFall2011


----------



## GearGuy57 (Dec 14, 2011)

[video]http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=14nl1ra&s=5[/video]


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 14, 2011)

drew frickin' brads.


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 14, 2011)

Im still pissed that i didn't do better than 4.56 on that scramble. If I would've done better than 4.35 i would have NaR average 
Congrats to Drew on the NaR single though.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 17, 2011)

Guess what? I missed another competition with an amazing time! This isn't fair!


----------

